# Drywall lift for second story window



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

> The Troy Drywall Lift has an all welded steel construction, tool-free assembly and teardown, single stage winch with brake, and can be used by one person. It has a 11' maximum reach for horizontal ceilings, and 15' maximum reach for walls (determined by the 11' max lift and half the length of drywall). It can hold a 4' x 16' single sheet capacity, with a 150 pound load rating, has 5-inch casters, and weighs 105 pounds.


source: Ebay ad

Does that lift factor work for you?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Depending how much you need the supplier might be willing to deliver using a lift.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have a boom truck like that deliver it and any that I've dealt with send a crew to even unload it and place in the room you want it.


----------



## Jared2741 (Feb 16, 2015)

I only need 3-4 sheets and the suppliers here add nice hefty delivery charges for that. Plus I'd have to take time off work to have the house open and all, the sill is right bout 12-13 feet up so it looks like the lifts will work. I was wondering if anyone who has used one of those lifts for ceilings would see a reason that wouldn't work. Thank you for the responses!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

When I read your post I was thinking big.....

A couple of more seams vs. all the trouble. I think I would just use smaller sheets.


----------



## Jared2741 (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks, I figure I'll give it a shot and if I have any problems I'll just go with the extra seems. I'm a really lazy (and not very good) finisher so I'll go to pretty large lengths to avoid even 1 seem!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you can just cut the back, fold over the front, you should be able to take them up in 4x8 sections. If you take them up in 2'x4' sections, it would look like you installed "Gyprock" if someone was to see the back of the sheets.


----------



## Jared2741 (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks, I saw that elsewhere as well but wasn't sure it wasn't just someones idea of a joke. I 'll probably give that a shot first. lot easier to mud over extra screw heads then seems!


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Make sure there is zero wind when you do it. A 4x10 sheet 15 feet in the air is going to be a big sail! Are you going to slid them in the window flat or standing up or on an angle? Flat you will be able to slid them in but if you tip the lift up on an angle or so the sheets are standing up they have a metal hook to hold the sheet and the sheet won't slide that good.


----------

